# Our shortest winter tour yet!



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

It lasted eight days and we got as far as Pescara in Southern Italy when we had to abandon and return home as I had a reoccurrence of my neck spasms. Maureen did think about taking on the driving but as she does all the other tasks in the van we decided against it.

The weather was extremely cold and was below freezing most of the time. Yesterday (Tuesday) at noon it was minus 7C at Brussels. For the last four days we had no windscreen washer as every thing was frozen solid.

We plan to spend the winter at home and hopefully get my neck sorted but I don't hold out much hope at my age.

If anybody is visiting the NEC I plan to be on the Vicarious Books stand for the week so come and have a chat.

Some observations on the trip that might be of interest to some.

We refuelled at the Aire de Capellon (south bound) in Luxembourg Diesel 78 Euro cents and LPG was 37 Euro cents. LPG pumps had two types of filler, Bayonet and Acme.

We stayed on the Stellplatz in Trier. Euro 6 per night. Metered (coin operated) electricity available. 

We used the A1 + A14 Autostradas in Italy and some service stations are selling LPG and many have motorhome dump stations. The ones we checked had barriers which were coin operated and we did see a few that appeared to be free. We were surprised by the vast amount of Italian motorhomes on the road I always had them down as warm weather campers.

Diesel on the Autostradas was €1.03 per litre and LPG was in the region of 70 Euro cents.

Diesel on the Autobahn (Germany) was about €1.05

Diesel on the Autoroutes (France) was about €1.07 but we did refuel at an Intermarche for 93 Euro cents a litre.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear Don your trip lasted such a short time. Hope the neck problems is sorted real soon as I know it can be quite painful.

Thanks for the info on fuel prices.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Short trip*

 Ciao Don, so sorry to hear that you're having health problems.  A bit of a pain I know. Anyway, I wish you a speedy recovery, and if it makes you feel better, it is still cold along the East coast of Italy.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your health problems Don  

Is it spine or muscular? In any case best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We add our best wishes to you Don so sorry it interfered with your trip.
Get well soon get Madge to give you a lovely massage with warm oils.
Mavis and Ray


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sorry you had to curtail your trip Don. Best wishes & hope you get sorted healthwise for the oncoming warm summer weather :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hope all is well soon Don. I look forward to your trip accounts and hope you'll be back on the road soon.

G


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Know how you feel Don, I once started peeing blood an hour before I was to leave Marine Parade to board the ferry.

Then wheel bearing went on M25, arrived home via Safeguard rescue.

Stan


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hope for a speedy recovery, of course you'll get it sorted your still young.could be your sitting position.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Don,
What a misery !!!..

lets hope you make a full and speedy recovery...Stay in the warm !!All the best !!

Jenny


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi what a shame for you so early on in your journey, I hope you manage to get sorted soon and back on the road.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Don*

Sorry to read of this Don.

I hope you are feeling OK, and will hope to pop along to the stand at the NEC.

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Welcome back Don, sorry to read about the circumstances though.
Sounded like a pretty tough trip. Was it possibly brought on by the cold if so might have improved if you had got to some sunshine?

Just got my Aires book today so I will be putting some of your good work to use this year sometime.



peedee


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Don sorry that you had to cut short your trip.
In Sept I was hospitalise in La Rochelle with Kidney stones only for 2 days.
But TG we were able to continue the holiday.

Due to RA, suffer neck problems. 
I found a Quack in Dublin who had a Clinic called "The Endorphin Release Clinics Ltd"
He was the only one to give me any relief in 5 years. Its now 5 months since I have seen him and have never gone that long before without any other treatment.
PM if you want any more info.
He has no website.

Don't know if there is any Clinic in England.
I have Phone no.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Don and Maureen,

Sorry to read about having to abandon your trip so soon. It must be so frustrating after all the planning.

We have friends who were frozen near Paris over the new year  

We aren't planning to go to the NEC this year

Lets hope you can get your health problems sorted so you can resume your travels later in the year.

Steve and Sheila


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don. So sorry to hear of your problems, hope the weather warms up and your condition improves.
We are fortunate to be jetting off to NZ via Kuala Lumpur on the 21st Jan (can't come quick enough) so won't see you at the NEC.
Hope you are soon back on the road.
Cheers Sid


----------

